

Ruby: Shoes considering atom-shell + Opal as backend - elia
https://github.com/shoes/shoes4/issues/712

======
MrBra
One of the coolest ruby projects since a good while. When two important
projects like Shoes and Opal meet and cooperate for a third unexpected goal,
it is like when the results of two different equations are used to compose a
third one, and as in mathematics this process it's beautiful for a number of
reasons. Let's hope for the best as this is one of those projects that can
bring a lot of spotlight on Ruby, which is needed for the language to grow.

